# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Установка XBT+Opensuse 11.1

## pervo

Доброго дня !
подскажите как правильно установить  XBT трекер на Opensuse 11.1

Заранее спасибо

----------


## this

Starting under Windows
Just start the executable. An empty DOS window should appear.
Installing under Linux
The following commands can be used to install the dependencies on Debian. The g++ version should be at least 3.4.

apt-get install cmake g++ libboost-date-time-dev libboost-dev libboost-filesystem-dev libboost-program-options-dev libboost-regex-dev libboost-serialization-dev libmysqlclient15-dev make subversion zlib1g-dev

The following commands can be used to install some of the dependencies on CentOS, Fedora Core and Red Hat. The g++ version should be at least 3.4.

yum install boost-devel gcc-c++ mysql-devel subversion

Enter the following commands in a terminal. Be patient while g++ is running, it'll take a few minutes.

svn co http://xbt.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/xbt/misc xbt/misc
svn co http://xbt.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/xbt/Tracker xbt/Tracker
cd xbt/Tracker
./make.sh
cp xbt_tracker.conf.default xbt_tracker.conf

Starting under Linux
Enter the following commands in a terminal.

./xbt_tracker

Stopping under Linux
Enter the following commands in a terminal.

killall xbt_tracker

Configuration

The tracker reads it's configuration from the file xbt_tracker.conf and the SQL table xbt_config. There is no need to insert default values into this table.
name 		default value
announce_interval 		1800
anonymous_connect 		1
anonymous_announce 		1
anonymous_scrape 		1
auto_register 		1
clean_up_interval 		60
daemon 		1
debug 		0
full_scrape 		0
gzip_debug 		1
gzip_scrape 		1
listen_ipa 		*
listen_port 		2710
log_access 		0
log_announce 		0
log_scrape 		0
offline_message 		
pid_file 		xbt_tracker.pid
read_config_interval 		60
read_db_interval 		60
redirect_url 		
scrape_interval 		0
table_announce_log 		xbt_announce_log
table_files 		xbt_files
table_files_users 		xbt_files_users
table_scrape_log 		xbt_scrape_log
table_users 		xbt_users
write_db_interval 		15
Auto Register

If auto_register is on, the tracker will track any torrent. If it's off, the tracker will only track torrents (identified by info_hash) that are in the xbt_files table.

insert into xbt_files (info_hash, mtime, ctime) values ('<info_hash>', unix_timestamp(), unix_timestamp()); // insert
update xbt_files set flags = 1 where info_hash = '<info_hash>'; // delete


http://xbtt.sourceforge.net/tracker/

----------

